# Firestone super chief



## Euphman06 (Mar 6, 2018)

Any info out there om this little trike? I assume 1930s with the deco styling. Any source for the front tire?








Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 7, 2018)

This is actually a Colson tricycle badged for Firestone dealerships. I'm guessing around 1940s to about 1950. If that is the original seat it would more likely be earlier in the 1940s (possibly earlier)? Colson produced this same style tricycle over several years (not sure when they were first produced) making it hard to pinpoint an exact year unless you had color catalogs to match up the paint scheme. Looks like this is one of the larger models taking either a 16x1.75 or 20x1.75 semi-pneumatic front tire. You could check here on the CABE to see if anyone has a NOS tire in your size. Ebay is another source but some sellers are getting a bit unreasonable in their pricing on the larger size tires IMHO. Hope this helps a bit.

Dave


----------

